# Irrigation control boxes



## Brettinportland (4 mo ago)

I am installing an 8 zone sprinkler system with half the zones on the right and half on the left side of the lot. The well and controller is on the right side.

Question is, should I put a box with 4 zones on the left or just keep all zones on the right at one location? Any big benefit in either of these options? Lot is 85’ wide. 

Thanks!


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Brettinportland said:


> I am installing an 8 zone sprinkler system with half the zones on the right and half on the left side of the lot. The well and controller is on the right side.
> 
> Question is, should I put a box with 4 zones on the left or just keep all zones on the right at one location? Any big benefit in either of these options? Lot is 85’ wide.
> 
> Thanks!


I'd keep all of your zone valves in one location if possible and closer to the water source.


----------



## Brettinportland (4 mo ago)

Lust4Lawn said:


> I'd keep all of your zone valves in one location if possible and closer to the water source.


Thank you!


----------

